# What I have been working on the last couple of days



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks good from my computer desk!!! :sweatdrop: Where you taking that contraption to?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice! I love to see clean work like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, I'll be the ignorant one. What the heck is that thing? Some kind of recirc system manifold?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

A very simple, 3 zone radiant floor heating "boiler panel".


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet, now that's hot.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I'll guess it's for a condesning boiler with SS or aluminum exchanger.*

*If you say Viessman, I'm not worthy!*


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *I'll guess it's for a condesning boiler with SS or aluminum exchanger.*
> 
> *If you say Viessman, I'm not worthy!*


Not Viessman this time. I wish! 

Trinity.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice work but a shining example of why I use hydronic separators now. A whole lot less pipe and labor.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Nice work but a shining example of why I use hydronic separators now. A whole lot less pipe and labor.


I have used them in the past. Didn't make sense on this job.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Trinity.


ACK!

Customer changed his mind and went with a Rinnai. He has 2 Rinnai's already so he wanted to use a third one for space heating. UGH! 

Oh well...

Here are some pics. Still got a bit to do, escutcheons, polishing pipe, etc.

In most circumstances I would have approached it a lot different but for this job, for this time, this made the most sense. Stuff like using a Taco (or whatever) zone control instead of building my own. Stuff like that.

But it is done and hanging on the wall.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Outstanding work. The one thing I would mention is to wrap the pipe with electrical tape where the uni strap touches it to prevent corrosion.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

22rifle said:


> ack!
> 
> Customer Changed His Mind And Went With A Rinnai. He Has 2 Rinnai's Already So He Wanted To Use A Third One For Space Heating. Ugh!
> 
> ...


*ooh Pretty!*


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Outstanding work. The one thing I would mention is to wrap the pipe with electrical tape where the uni strap touches it to prevent corrosion.


Nah. That's too ugly. -grin 

I couldn't find copper plated clamps locally. Aggravating to the nth degree. I asked the guys at the supply house why and they said no one ever asks for them. Then I asked what the local plumbers did when they wanted to clamp copper to uni. They said "All the guys we know just use these zinc plated ones for steel pipe and copper."

ARGH!

So what I did was line the inside of each clamp with a piece of 20 ml black tape. I even cut out the holes so the sticky part of the tape would not be exposed. OK, so my lovely wife did it for me. But at least it was done.

BTW, good catch. The HO is an engineer who has worked with metals all his life. One of the first things he did was peer closely at those clamps. He thought he had busted me one until he saw the tape. His look of surprise was priceless. He said he was going to make me take them all off and wrap the pipes with tape.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Nah. That's too ugly. -grin
> 
> I couldn't find copper plated clamps locally. Aggravating to the nth degree. I asked the guys at the supply house why and they said no one ever asks for them. Then I asked what the local plumbers did when they wanted to clamp copper to uni. They said "All the guys we know just use these zinc plated ones for steel pipe and copper."
> 
> ...


If he does, use the yellow tape it looks much better and the width of the tape should span the width of the clamp so you don't have to wrap around and around.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> If he does, use the yellow tape it looks much better and the width of the tape should span the width of the clamp so you don't have to wrap around and around.


Sorry, I did not make myself clear.

He said that before he saw that I had already put tape there he had decided he was going to make me take them all off and wrap the pipes with tape. But then he saw what I had done and he was OK with it. He liked the attention to detail.

Honestly, while I am proud of it, there are flaws in this project. The electrical box for example. I got in a hurry and didn't make it perfect like I usually like to do. Next time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You did a great job wrapping the tape. I think 10 mil is minimum so 20 mil is high quality. You just joined Spider in my list of plumbing heros.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A three dollar can of spray automotive undercoating would have saved you some time instead of taping the clamps.

We do it all the time.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> You did a great job wrapping the tape. I think 10 mil is minimum so 20 mil is high quality. You just joined Spider in my list of plumbing heros.


Don't put me there. I look way too far up to see him to be put there.

But thanks for the nice words.

BTW, I only buy 20 mil tape. Same bottom line reason I only use brass where many use galvanized.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A three dollar can of spray automotive undercoating would have saved you some time instead of taping the clamps.
> 
> We do it all the time.


Hey, I didn't spend any time taping those. My wife did. LOL

Does the automotive coating stand up to the clamp being tightened and all that? Because it sure would be easier.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Hey, I didn't spend any time taping those. My wife did. LOL
> 
> Does the automotive coating stand up to the clamp being tightened and all that? Because it sure would be easier.


Yeah once it is dry it's pretty durable. We mostly use it to coat copper pipe that is being encased in concrete.

And thanks for the kind words guys, but I am just a plumber the same as you guys.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

22rifle said:


> ACK!
> 
> Customer changed his mind and went with a Rinnai. He has 2 Rinnai's already so he wanted to use a third one for space heating. UGH!
> 
> ...


 



is that oxygen barrier tubing? ive always been told using regulr pex for space heating is not good


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice pix! Very professional looking. I drive that home to my help. Makes for a pleasent visit from the inspector


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

rex said:


> is that oxygen barrier tubing? ive always been told using regulr pex for space heating is not good


No it's not. Again, hated like crazy to do it this way but I had no choice this time.

Here's the scoop on an oxygen barrier. If all the components of the system are of nonferrous metals it doesn't matter. The oxygen will eat out ferrous metals.

That's why I have a potable water expansion tank and brass circs.

I got called in on the job 3 days before they were going to pour. Pump truck was scheduled, etc. I said, I cannot get oxygen barrier that quick. Explained pros and cons to HO and he was OK with non-barrier tube.

You can also use non barrier with a cast iron boiler but you have to use a heat exchanger and everything on the tube side has to be non-ferrous. Doesn't usually make sense to do it that way but you could.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Nah. That's too ugly. -grin
> 
> *I couldn't find copper plated clamps locally*. Aggravating to the nth degree. I asked the guys at the supply house why and they said no one ever asks for them. Then I asked what the local plumbers did when they wanted to clamp copper to uni. They said "All the guys we know just use these zinc plated ones for steel pipe and copper."
> 
> ...


*Even with the plated clamps, you should still insulate the copper where it comes in contact with the unistrut.*
*I been called on it with an inspector.*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Even with the plated clamps, you should still insulate the copper where it comes in contact with the unistrut.*
> *I been called on it with an inspector.*


Green unistrut is insulated, that powder coat will not relay low voltage electricity, if you get called on it make the inspector prove that he has cited you for a galvanic corrosion possibility. I guarantee the inspector will back down if you push the issue.


----------



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

*Noice!!*

:thumbup:now thats the work i like to see. nice neat clean work. u know what your doin.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

First let me say that is some fine work buddy. I do have one question though, why not tempering valves with unions on them instead of threaded connections? Isn't it going to be a pain to change those valves out later on?

Again not bashing, just curious.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> First let me say that is some fine work buddy. I do have one question though, why not tempering valves with unions on them instead of threaded connections? Isn't it going to be a pain to change those valves out later on?
> 
> Again not bashing, just curious.


Ordered them in. Order did not come in until last minute. Wrong item shipped. Went ahead and used them to meet deadline. Grumble grumble because I did enough service to know what I was doing by using them.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

The strut clamps are called "insulated strut clamps" Black plastic that sorta clips on the pipe and seats nicely in the U Channel. 10 mil works too...and a hell of alot cheaper too. 3/4 insulated clamps cost me almost 5 bucks a piece. Nice copper work.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Everyone gets ga ga over the orange boiler, too much $$$$ for what u get, been using IBC & Triangle tube now for 2 years and, u knowI don't miss the big V. I know many will disagree, as I was one. By the way, Triangle tube is assembled right htere in good old N.J 7 they have a great support network. 
That is some nice work, Ill bet propress would save a lot of time though.


----------



## bob young (May 4, 2009)

*Fabrication*

class Craftsmanship, Richie. Would Not Expect Any Thing Otherwise From You.


----------

